# strange sputtering and loss of power on highway



## rickgosk8 (Feb 8, 2015)

So its nice to be in a decent forum finally, this is my ice breaking post here, unfortunately it has to be a problem. Anyways let's cut to the chase, I have an 86 300zx non turbo, and amongst a million problems I've encountered since my recent purchase I now am having this weird sputtering loss of power problem almost as soon as I get it in fifth gear,. Recent things I've done include: putting in New tps pigtail,(double checked wiring) did a complete timing job as soon I got the car but it ran fine for a while afterwards so it's not timing related I don't think, replaced pvc valve with oil change, and that pretty much wraps it up as far as engine components go. Now here's the kicker, the problem started right after I sea foamed my car, which I poured half a can through gas tank and rest through brake booster vacuum hose,,,, so a week after that I did more through booster thinking it clogged some stuff up, I added a lot more and let it sit longer,, and still the same exact problem,,, the sputtering doesn't exist in first 4 gears no matter what rpm but as soon as I hit 5th, it starts acting like it's trying die out, and every gear below does the same thing after it starts sputtering until I cut the car off and try again, most of the time it runs fine back up until 5th after I cut car off and on,,,, so any help would be sooooo frickin awesome and greatly appreciated, let's get this solved for anyone else having similar problems,,,,, -Rickt


----------



## sparrow304 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am having this same problem with mine and last night I figured the previous owner might have gotten bad gas bc it started to stop when I refueled but is still there if I get On it In traffic sometimes


----------



## D Alavezos (Jul 5, 2016)

Did either of you figure out the issue? My son has the same problem going on with his 1986 Nissan 300zx.


----------

